
Global terror database World-Check leaked - uptown
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/06/29/global_terror_database_worldcheck_leaked_online/
======
herbst
its not leaked tho, is it? Afaik a single person has it, and the first he did
was contacting the original owner (Reuters) so i assume he rather wants to
earn some money from it than helping the humanity.

What a brick. This clearly should have been Wikileaks material.

~~~
uptown
It is leaked. Just not widely.

"I have passed along details of where the leak is and, to the best of my
knowledge, they are are working to get it secured."

[https://www.reddit.com/r/privacy/comments/4q840n/terrorism_b...](https://www.reddit.com/r/privacy/comments/4q840n/terrorism_blacklist_i_have_a_copy_should_it_be/)

~~~
herbst
To my understanding he tried to say that he saved the files somewhere, but
nobody else has seen it so far. "Leaking" involves any third parties to get
ahold of the data, or?

